# Help With Attracting/Catching House Flies



## sbugir (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello,

I'm having trouble catching flies and am curious to see if there's any way to attract them relatively quick. My mantis won't touch anything that doesn't fly and it's kind of a nuisance. I realize i could buy em offline, but at the moment I can't particularly because of no pay pal! I'm gonna be googling to see if there are any bait shops nearby. Anyway, are there any ways to get flies quickly via some household items?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## a1_collection (Aug 19, 2009)

Get fly traps at a store. I hear those things can catch flies pretty quickly. I have never used them as when I need larger flies I just go out and net them.


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2009)

You dont have to have paypal to buy flies online. Most if not all take credit/debit cards. However, if you want to catch your own I guess you could put some rotten meat in a container and then once it is full of flies sneak up and put a lid on it. I find plenty in the house when we go in and out a lot. I catch them in the windows. As far as fly traps most of those use poision or the flies get stuck to them and you may tear them apart getting them off.


----------



## sbugir (Aug 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> You dont have to have paypal to buy flies online. Most if not all take credit/debit cards. However, if you want to catch your own I guess you could put some rotten meat in a container and then once it is full of flies sneak up and put a lid on it. I find plenty in the house when we go in and out a lot. I catch them in the windows. As far as fly traps most of those use poision or the flies get stuck to them and you may tear them apart getting them off.


Yeah, my Mum's a bit pesky when using a cc or dcard online, hence the paypal. I use my Dad's account, so i have to wait for him to get back to approve, anyway, the meat thing sounds like it'll work... unfortunately I only have cold cuts from the deli (slices), i guess ill give it a shot though. I wish i could get em in the house, we have screens everywhere! Anyway thanks for the advice!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a guide by the Center for Insect Science Education Outreach (at The University of Arizona)

on how to build a fly trap. Their page on flies is here (which also gives some helpful hints on collecting them): http://insected.arizona.edu/flyinfo.htm

And here is the link to building the fly trap. I have not done it myself, so I really don't know if it's a good trap or not.  

http://insected.arizona.edu/flyrear.htm


----------



## ismart (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you have dog? Or perhaps you could follow someone around who has a dog and is willing help you out. Just make sure you bring your own bag. A lot of people don't do the right thing these days.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 19, 2009)

ismart said:


> Do you have dog? Or perhaps you could follow someone around who has a dog and is willing help you out. Just make sure you bring your own bag. A lot of people don't do the right thing these days.


Or if the feeling and time is right.... you could go out at night in your backyard and skip using the indoor facilities. Then the next day, camp out with your net and cage. hehe

I didn't just suggest that, did I?


----------



## ismart (Aug 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Or if the feeling and time is right.... you could go out at night in your backyard and skip using the indoor facilities. Then the next day, camp out with your net and cage. heheI didn't just suggest that, did I?


You should really listen to Kat! She always speaks from experience! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ismart (Aug 19, 2009)

You could also try and leave out wet dog or cat food. I have noticed a lot of flies seem to be attracked by it.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 19, 2009)

I use the contraption that katnapper posted with old bananas inside of it.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 19, 2009)

ismart said:


> You could also try and leave out wet dog or cat food. I have noticed a lot of flies seem to be attracked by it.


That's what I breed my houseflies in and they love it! A popular trap for insects like this is a pop bottle with the top cut off just below the neck. You invert that in the the remaining part of the bottle, making sur that you have a tight fit, and flies can easily crawl in but are unlikely to get out. Be sure that your bait isn't too goopy, though, or the flies will drown in it; they're not very bright.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 19, 2009)

ismart said:


> You should really listen to Kat! She always speaks from experience! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Aug 19, 2009)

ismart said:


> Do you have dog? Or perhaps you could follow someone around who has a dog and is willing help you out. Just make sure you bring your own bag. A lot of people don't do the right thing these days.


I do have a dog and have been attempting, unfortunately I'll approach and they just fly off! Nonetheless it's so far been the most successful way haha!

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sbugir (Aug 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Or if the feeling and time is right.... you could go out at night in your backyard and skip using the indoor facilities. Then the next day, camp out with your net and cage. heheI didn't just suggest that, did I?


Oh geez...  made me crack up.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 19, 2009)

get a fly swatter, it's been working for me. Don't slap it too hard, and it should stay stunned long enough for you to get it into your mantis enclosure.


----------



## sbugir (Aug 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Here is a guide by the Center for Insect Science Education Outreach (at The University of Arizona) on how to build a fly trap. Their page on flies is here (which also gives some helpful hints on collecting them): http://insected.arizona.edu/flyinfo.htm
> 
> And here is the link to building the fly trap. I have not done it myself, so I really don't know if it's a good trap or not.
> 
> http://insected.arizona.edu/flyrear.htm


Thanks, gonna go try it when I finish this yucky soda!


----------



## sbugir (Aug 19, 2009)

Opivy said:


> get a fly swatter, it's been working for me. Don't slap it too hard, and it should stay stunned long enough for you to get it into your mantis enclosure.


Time to find my swatter! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## massaman (Aug 19, 2009)

or just get a cooked piece of chicken or some other meat that is not eaten and put it in a jar and set it outside in the hot weather and put like a flower pot that has holes in the bottom over it so the flies can go in and out and they will lay eggs on the chicken and eventually you will get maggots that in turn will become flies!


----------



## Opivy (Aug 20, 2009)

maggots are gross... /yuck!

lol


----------



## ismart (Aug 20, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> I do have a dog and have been attempting, unfortunately I'll approach and they just fly off! Nonetheless it's so far been the most successful way haha!Thanks for the suggestion.


You can purchase a butterfly net. This works the best for catching them. I can picture it now. You hovering over a pile of poo smacking it with a fly swatter! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 20, 2009)

ismart said:


> You can purchase a butterfly net. This works the best for catching them. I can picture it now. You hovering over a pile of poo smacking it with a fly swatter! :lol:







:lol: 

(That's the closest smilie I could find for poo blowing up in your face, hehe)


----------



## ismart (Aug 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :lol: (That's the closest smilie I could find for poo blowing up in your face, hehe)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

ismart said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hee hee... Smacked poop!


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok so I've built the fly trap from the link Kattnapper sent me, and so far nothing. I've made a mixture of dog food water and yeast in another cup, so we'll see what gets better results


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

Update*** with flies...so far the dog food mix in a cup seems to be doing alotttttttttttttttt better, the only problem is you've kinda gotta stay outside and when they land cup it. Other than so far so good. The trap also seems to be doing well, so far caught to blue bottles, and some kinda green fly i think its a horse fly. So far the dog food cup has caught me well over 30 flies... although i only have one mantis at the moment  , so plenty of food for her lol! WHat i'm noticing in the dog food cup are very very tiny white or cream colored pellets that are no larger then one of these ". are these eggs??? Thanks in advance.


----------

